# Have You Upgraded to Windows 10?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

The free upgrade ended on 29th July 2016 (though there're ways to still get it for free). Have you upgraded yet?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I didn't upgrade because my laptop (Samsung) runs boggy enough on Windows 7, I figure it probably couldn't handle Windows 10.

My mother has a much older laptop (Acer) which was bugging her to upgrade to Windows 10 and she asked me if she should or not. I said it was up to her. We checked her specifications and it said her computer was compatible (even though it's MUCH slower/boggier even than mine), so she tried...and it gave her an error message saying it couldn't do it. :roll So, another reason I just shut my reminders off and hid the update.

I figure my next laptop will be one with Windows 10. I have no clue what I'm going to get but I want something nice and fast that doesn't keep dropping my Internet connection and lasts me longer than a year or two before getting crappy, like my current laptop is. :/ (I like Windows 7, but Gawd this thing is boggy. And really has an issue with keeping my network connection.)

I miss my Sony Vaio. :/


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I didn't, so I kept getting the annoying notification. It will finally be gone now.


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

HAHAHAHA. It automatically upgraded me in March. LEGIT MY COMPUTER TURNED OFF IN THE MIDDLE OF ME DOING AN ASSIGNMENT AND UPGRADED xD. I love windows 10 tho so all good xD


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Finally it's over. We're free!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

10.... nah..... using win 7 here..... I only stopped using XPsp3 like 3 months ago. lol.... was really hard to let that masterpiece go....


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

The computers at work have been upgraded. But I have nothing at home with Windows. I have a old laptop with Ubuntu on it, 27 inch Imac, an Ipad and a hauwei media pad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I always keep making the joke that now we know why they called it Windows.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I still use Windows XP on one laptop and Windows 7 on the other.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I did. It's a little bit harder and less intuitive to navigate and the GUI optimization for tablets is annoying on a desktop, but after disabling Groove, Upgrade to Office 365, Cortana, and so on and hiding Edge, it seems relatively benign. If it makes it easier for MS to collect data on me, fine, I wasn't doing anything with it anyway.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

senkora said:


> I did. It's a little bit harder and less intuitive to navigate and the GUI optimization for tablets is annoying on a desktop, but after disabling Groove, Upgrade to Office 365, Cortana, and so on and hiding Edge, it seems relatively benign.


I was noodling around on a display laptop at Wal-Mart, trying to find Notepad (the application I probably use most), and good Lord was it difficult. (I HATE the way Windows Explorer looks now.) When I finally located it I felt so smug and proud of myself (and glad that Win10 still does have Notepad). :nerd:

Definitely not intuitive.

Do you find that it gets easier to navigate Win10 on a desktop after a while...? That's one of my concerns, how it's intended for tablet usage and not a desktop. I find tablets too annoying to do typing/writing on, and hybrids have so little memory, so I'm sticking with laptops if possible.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Still on Windows ME, it's better than any Windows 10 fancy bs


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> I was noodling around on a display laptop at Wal-Mart, trying to find Notepad (the application I probably use most), and good Lord was it difficult. (I HATE the way Windows Explorer looks now.) When I finally located it I felt so smug and proud of myself (and glad that Win10 still does have Notepad). :nerd:
> 
> Definitely not intuitive.
> 
> Do you find that it gets easier to navigate Win10 on a desktop after a while...? That's one of my concerns, how it's intended for tablet usage and not a desktop. I find tablets too annoying to do typing/writing on, and hybrids have so little memory, so I'm sticking with laptops if possible.


Well, I know my way around the new parts just a hair better than I do a Mac, which is to say, mostly I just Google anything I want to do regarding the OS, but there is still basically Windows 7 functionality underneath, and the search field near the Windows button is very helpful. Many things you might want to find you can type in there and it will come up. If you know the name of the Windows program you want to run, Win+R still gets you to the Run prompt and, for instance, typing "notepad" there will still open Notepad, and so on. Mostly you get it set up and it does it's basic job of letting you use your computer.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Windows 10 raped my computer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Upgraded on all my pc's slowly over the last 6 months or so. Definitely a superior product as long as the software you use has been made compatible.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Upgraded on all my pc's slowly over the last 6 months or so. Definitely a superior product as long as the software you use has been made compatible.


 How is software that has been *explicitly* designed to basically harass people until they install it (even when they don't WANT it) superior? And in some cases, it has actually downloaded GIGABYTES of data without the user even knowing it was happening and installed itself. This is completely unacceptable. This would be unacceptable if it was an accident. It OBVIOUSLY was no accident that they were going to force as many people to install this POS on their systems as they could one way or another.

And just not wanting it wasn't enough. Just saying no wasn't enough. You had to know exactly what you were doing to stop it. Even most of the freeware that comes with all kinds of shady stuff in it is often not as tenacious as Windows 10. I've been using freeware for ages and I have rarely (if ever) experienced a freeware program that downloads and installs the latest version without explicit knowledge and permission from the user.

And usually, when you get a popup that asks you if you'd like the new version, they even give you a real choice with a box that says "Don't ask again". Software designers know how to make software that doesn't hound you into insanity to get you to upgrade. They can even do it relatively cheaply with "free" software. Certainly people who are being paid to write code for one of the largest companies in existence can do it. If they want to. But that's just it. They were obviously explicitly told to make it very difficult to stop this "upgrade" as a user.

And in fact, I just checked for updates for my Windows 7 install about 3 days ago. Now there is a certain update that causes the nag to upgrade to W10 it's something 5583 (I can't remember the exact name of it now). Now I know that last time I installed updates, I clicked the box to make sure this update did not get installed and I also clicked to hide that update so it wouldn't show up next time I checked for updates.

Now I KNOW this feature works. That's to say that 99% of the time when you choose to hide an update from future updating, that update will STAY hidden unless you actually CHOOSE to unhide it. But NOT 5583. Nope. It came back completely on it's own. Last time I hid it, it stayed hidden until I reinstalled the OS. This time, it came back.

The only thing they HAVEN'T done yet is just ignore me completely and install Windows 10 despite everything I've done to stop it. That's to say that turning off automatic updates (which you can't even easily do in Windows 10 once they bully you into installing it) seems to stop it from downloading and installing itself.

However, judging from their past behavior, I would not be surprised if they just stop caring and have it do it's thing automatically EVEN IF you have automatic updates turned off and have said NO a hundred times when you get the lousy "reminder" notification to upgrade to Windows 10 (Helpfully provided to you with no option to say "Stop pestering me about this!").

So I do. I fully expect one day that I will get up and find that Windows 10 has installed itself on my system without my consent or my knowledge and despite me doing everything I can to stop it.

Companies that don't care what their captive customers want do not make superior products.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I heard it's been getting mixed reviews. Plus I am God damn sick of those ****ing pop up ads to upgrade. Thank God the free trial is over.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> I heard it's been getting mixed reviews. Plus I am God damn sick of those ****ing pop up ads to upgrade. Thank God the free trial is over.


 Now they will say that you MUST go and buy Windows 10 because you didn't take their "free" upgrade. And they'll make all the previous versions just stop working so you won't have a choice unless you buy an Apple.

They wouldn't have pushed the "free" upgrade this hard if they weren't up to no good. There will be more BS in the future. You can count on it.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Now they will say that you MUST go and buy Windows 10 because you didn't take their "free" upgrade. And they'll make all the previous versions just stop working so you won't have a choice unless you buy an Apple.
> 
> They wouldn't have pushed the "free" upgrade this hard if they weren't up to no good. There will be more BS in the future. You can count on it.


I very much doubt Microsoft would stop all previous versions from working. Even Apple don't do that. Think of the backlash, it could drive large numbers of people to Apple or Linux. Anyway, all the issues surrounding this upgrade do make me glad I don't use Windows any more.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Upgraded my laptop to 10, but this old pos dell desktop is still on 7


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

I love Windows 10 , it runs fast on my machine . My main desktop machine came with Windows 8.1 which was pretty much a huge mess of a operating system . So I understand not everyone's computer will run it as good as mine but if your pc was made within 3 to 5 years ago it should run fine . Windows 7 support will be ending in 2020 after that there will be no more updates for it . Windows 10 is supposedly the last version of Windows so it should be supported for quite a long time . If all else fails use Linux or buy yourself a Mac or chromebook .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Where is the "didn't upgrade but it upgraded anyway" option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CharlotteLydea said:


> I very much doubt Microsoft would stop all previous versions from working. Even Apple don't do that. Think of the backlash, it could drive large numbers of people to Apple or Linux. Anyway, all the issues surrounding this upgrade do make me glad I don't use Windows any more.


 Actually, I heard something a while back where they had some kind of thing worked out where MS wasn't going to support Skylake processors on Windows 7. I'm not sure exactly what the details of that were or what it means but it sounds like it means if you want a Skylake processor you need Windows 10.

So they didn't exactly make it stop working. They're just being jerks about it, apparently. They know gamers and people who care about performance will always want to have the latest hardware and so those people will be reluctant to stick with an OS that limits them on that hardware in any way.

But my point was that there should have already been a much bigger backlash than there actually was. At that point, I can't really see there being much more of a backlash than there already has been no matter what they do. And MS doesn't seem to really care anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

myself0500 said:


> Windows 7 support will be ending in 2020 after that there will be no more updates for it .


 Well I'll deal with that in 2020. And if I want to play games, I'll buy a console. And I won't buy new hardware either as long as my PC works well enough to do what I want it to do. If they want to do things that cause the tech market to stagnate and discourage people from upgrading by being jerks about it, I will just simply not buy anything until I absolutely have to. The last computer I had before this one lasted 7 years with only one minor upgrade (RAM) and it was just a cheap Emachines.

I built my current system myself with longevity in mind (rather than the absolute top of the line performance) so it's conceivable it will still be running fine in 2020. The oldest thing in it is the motherboard and it's from 2013.

If I have to build another computer, I will build one that will run fine on Windows 7.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If they want to do things that cause the tech market to stagnate and discourage people from upgrading by being jerks about it, I will just simply not buy anything until I absolutely have to.


I think there upgrade strategy was wrong . They where basically forced people into installing Windows 10 which was wrong on so many levels . But that doesn't change the fact Windows 10 is truly a great product . But I know many people are like you and I understand where your coming from .


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Nope. I switched to it a few times but made the decision to go back to 7. It was running smoothly for the most part (although I thought it took a little longer for the system to boot up once I'd turned it on) but it had a very distracting audio issue that I couldn't fix no matter what I tried.

Microsoft were helpful enough when I asked them what to do but their suggestions didn't fix the problem either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

myself0500 said:


> I think there upgrade strategy was wrong . They where basically forced people into installing Windows 10 which was wrong on so many levels .* But that doesn't change the fact Windows 10 is truly a great product .*


 Actually, yes it does. Along with all the privacy BS and the spying that's enabled by default that you actually have to go out of your way to disable, it's an entirely bad product that just destroys the trust they spent so many years building with consumers. Windows 8 could have been excused as a mistake. Windows 10 is not a mistake. It's deliberate.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> the spying that's enabled by default that you actually have to go out of your way to disable, it's an entirely bad product that just destroys the trust they spent so many years building with consumers. Windows 8 could have been excused as a mistake. Windows 10 is not a mistake. It's deliberate.


*What alot of people dont realize is alot of those privacy issues have been introduced to Windows 7 as well* read this article at this *LINK* Also people dont care about those same problems on mobile devices . It is a double standard Microsoft can never do good in the eyes of alot of people and it is sad because Microsoft has gotten much more consumer friendly these last few years under there new CEO .


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

No, I've not upgraded to Windows 10 and I have no intentions of doing so until my laptop either needs to go in for repair/service (I doubt it'll stay away from that repair shop until 2020!) or when the updates to my existing Windows 7 cease. Whichever comes first&#8230; Until such time, I'm sticking with Windows 7. It's a decent system, logical and I have no real issue with it.

The company I work for is using Windows 7 and as far as I'm aware, have no immediate plans on changing either.

My father is still using Windows XP&#8230;



rockyraccoon said:


> I heard it's been getting mixed reviews. Plus I am God damn sick of those ****ing pop up ads to upgrade. Thank God the free trial is over.


Tell me about it&#8230; I'm absolutely sick to death of that little symbol in the bottom right hand corner telling me to upgrade :bah. The last time my laptop was in for repair (March or April, I think), I had them remove it - which they duly did. However, it returned recently and been spamming me like crazy again over the last three weeks or so.

:wife

As what some people say - if it needs advertising to that extent, then clearly you don't need it in your life...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My computer keeps bugging me about the upgrade - complete with a GWX.exe (Get Windows Ten HA!).....but I keep killing the process. There was some upgrade deal through July 29th, and I was like "oops, I missed it". :doh :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

What does the spying do anyway?


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hayman said:


> My father is still using Windows XP


That is not a good idea unless he does not shop or enter anything personal on it , it has not received any updates or security fixes since April 2014 when Microsoft ended support . You should move him over to linux if he only uses a browser , it would be a lot more secure .


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I did a long time ago, but then went back to 7.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

CharlotteLydea said:


> I very much doubt Microsoft would stop all previous versions from working. Even Apple don't do that.


You are right they dont make it stop working it will just eventually stop getting support like security fixes and stuff but it will still work just fine its not safe but it will still run .

At least Microsoft tells you when they stop supporting it , apple has no date they just stop releasing updates when they choose , Apple releases a OS X update like once every year and they keep giving updates for like every 2 releases . Nothing against Apple but I think they should have some kind of update policy instead they just do what they choose and nobody ever complains lol because its Apple . Even Linux gives you a end date of support and thats free lol .


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

TonyH said:


> HAHAHAHA. It automatically upgraded me in March. LEGIT MY COMPUTER TURNED OFF IN THE MIDDLE OF ME DOING AN ASSIGNMENT AND UPGRADED xD. I love windows 10 tho so all good xD


That happened to me, too.

Turns out windows 10 is ok though. So I agree: It's all good.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

myself0500 said:


> That is not a good idea unless he does not shop or enter anything personal on it , it has not received any updates or security fixes since April 2014 when Microsoft ended support . You should move him over to linux if he only uses a browser , it would be a lot more secure .


He doesn't use it for online shopping. He did recently get my brother's old laptop which runs Windows 7 - but he doesn't like it. He uses that for anything to do with online shopping/banking, but for anything else he still goes back to his old laptop.

I can't see him having it for much longer to be honest. It's starting to get a little buggy, so I think it'll be gone in another year.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, since both my computers are fairly new I figured I'd keep up with the upgrading thing for a change. Though I always think "Why couldn't they just make it right the first time?"


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hayman said:


> He doesn't use it for online shopping. He did recently get my brother's old laptop which runs Windows 7 - but he doesn't like it. He uses that for anything to do with online shopping/banking, but for anything else he still goes back to his old laptop.
> 
> I can't see him having it for much longer to be honest. It's starting to get a little buggy, so I think it'll be gone in another year.


Well when it is time he should just get a Chromebook it is cheap and basically no maintenance required it updates itself and no security issues and it doesn't slow down like windows just a thought lol im bored today .


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I did but I did it when it was voluntary and I do like it. I feel for those who didn't want it and were forced to by Microsoft


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I keep hoping to see some news that they are ditching Windows 10 and going with what people want. I want to build a nice high end machine next summer but if all that I can get drivers for is Window 10 I might not even bother with it.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

I've stuck to windows 8 and have gotten used to it. I don't like the look of windows 10 nor the spying so keeping away from it for now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Neo said:


> They'll still work but they won't be supported after a certain time. And once that happens the OS may be suspectible to future security risks.


 Well, there was a time when MS's built in security wasn't worth a damn anyway and you had to do it yourself. If people are going to be spying on me either way and sabotaging my computer, I don't need to pay them to do it.

I've watched a few videos where people are showing what W10 is actually like and it looks like a train wreck to me. A maze of menu screens and stuff scattered all over the place. Really what it looks like is a slightly dressed up Windows 8.1, which was also a dreadful mess of menu screens where you'd go through there and turn everything that looked suspicious off and still not get everything because you forgot that one screen. Even Windows 7 was kind of headed that way but it wasn't quite that bad.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

myself0500 said:


> *What alot of people dont realize is alot of those privacy issues have been introduced to Windows 7 as well* read this article at this *LINK* Also people dont care about those same problems on mobile devices . It is a double standard Microsoft can never do good in the eyes of alot of people and it is sad because Microsoft has gotten much more consumer friendly these last few years under there new CEO .


I have Win 7 SP1 and I have disabled updates. Cause I've read some rumors that within the updates are some software pieces that make your pc run slower, so you would update your Win to 8.

Do I have the privacy issues on my Sp1 or did they introduced it up updates later ?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No. I'm happy with my windows 8. I've had this cheap laptop since 2013, so i'm not gonna attempt something useless that could possibly kill my laptop. I have zero interest in what type of windows i have.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Heck no! I don't want it on any of my boxes. Most of my stuff is running Windows 7 and I have two Windows 8.1 systems. Windows 7 is supported until 2020 and Windows 8.1 until 2023. At that time I suppose I'll be running Linux on most of my stuff and Windows 10 just for the gaming box.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

vela said:


> Heck no! I don't want it on any of my boxes. Most of my stuff is running Windows 7 and I have two Windows 8.1 systems. Windows 7 is supported until 2020 and Windows 8.1 until 2023. At that time I suppose I'll be running Linux on most of my stuff and Windows 10 just for the gaming box.


 Just stop buying new games and write to all the major companies that make new games and tell them you're not buying their games because you're not planning on using Windows 10. There are zillions of old games that will run fine on older hardware and Windows 7. The only way to retaliate here is to put your money where your mouth is. You can't hurt MS by not getting W10 at this point but you can put at least a little pressure on other companies by letting them know that MS is hurting their business.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

No need to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

railcar82594 said:


> I've stuck to windows 8 and have gotten used to it. I don't like the look of windows 10 nor the spying so keeping away from it for now.


Microsoft have always spied on their customers, usually through continuous updates.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Protozoan said:


> Microsoft have always spied on their customers, usually through continuous updates.


 There is a difference though. Small but significant. Before the noise about W10, it was generally mostly on the downlow and most people didn't even know it. Mainly it was people in IT who really knew exactly what was going on and they would generally just tell you if you asked or if it came up. They would criticize MS opportunistically at times but generally, it wasn't enough to make everyone fully aware of it.

Now we have a situation where EVERYONE is completely aware of it (That's to say that even the dumbest airheads you can imagine have at least heard about it) and most people just plain don't care. It's out in the open and most of the nerds are not doing anything at all to change their minds. That's a dangerous precedent. I think most people just haven't really thought about it creatively/imaginatively. And don't have any incentive to as long as there doesn't seem to be a panic.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> There is a difference though. Small but significant. Before the noise about W10, it was generally mostly on the downlow and most people didn't even know it. Mainly it was people in IT who really knew exactly what was going on and they would generally just tell you if you asked or if it came up. They would criticize MS opportunistically at times but generally, it wasn't enough to make everyone fully aware of it.
> 
> Now we have a situation where EVERYONE is completely aware of it (That's to say that even the dumbest airheads you can imagine have at least heard about it) and most people just plain don't care. It's out in the open and most of the nerds are not doing anything at all to change their minds. That's a dangerous precedent. I think most people just haven't really thought about it creatively/imaginatively. And don't have any incentive to as long as there doesn't seem to be a panic.


My understanding is that the spyware is really only used to scan for illegitimate software used by businesses, and they don't really target individuals anyway, probably because it would be cost ineffective to do so.

Though that doesn't mean I'm not opposed to it- just that the whole fiasco about spying is a little surprising because it's always been that way. But in saying that, I'm pretty sure a lot of tech companies do it as well, it's unlikely to be just Microsoft.


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

no


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Protozoan said:


> Though that doesn't mean I'm not opposed to it- just that the whole fiasco about spying is a little surprising because it's always been that way. But in saying that, I'm pretty sure a lot of tech companies do it as well, it's unlikely to be just Microsoft.


 Oh yeah. I'm not that knowledgeable about it but I'm pretty sure Google is at least as bad as MS. And (like MS) Google is pretty much a monopoly on the things they do so they can afford to be shady and just not care what people think. Facebook too. That's why I don't use Facebook at all and never have. I was always wary of them. The idea of giving everyone you've ever known in your life the perfect tool to stalk you indefinitely always seemed like an insane idea to me. Although the fact of the matter is that if you know anyone who's even slightly tech savvy and they want to stalk you (to some degree) they probably can with a minimum amount of knowledge about you and without any help from Facebook. Still, it's crazy to me that people seem to beg for it by putting up an online billboard with their real name on it.

But that aside, taking away the user's control over updates was a dick move that spells out their intentions loud and clear. And also the way they aggressively pushed the "upgrade" to people who obviously didn't want it. When you combine that with the privacy concerns, that's what really gets to me. It just looks sketchy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Callsign said:


> They may associate our Skype accounts with Windows Live, but they'll never take _*our freedom*_!


 I'm having a hard time seeing the humor in cracking jokes about that.


----------



## the username is taken (Aug 27, 2016)

I'll downgrade it back to 8.1 one day.
10 is... well... just bad.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Being constantly harassed to upgrade was bad enough but after reading about all the problems some people were having with it I refused to do it on either of my computers. My desktop is five years old and my laptop is four. Both run Windows 7 without any problems so I'll continue to use it for as long as both machines last.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is a process called GWX.exe that keeps popping up on my machine. I kill the process. I don't think it appears anymore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> There is a process called GWX.exe that keeps popping up on my machine. I kill the process. I don't think it appears anymore.


 Just remove the update. Go into your list of installed Windows updates and look for *KB3035583. *Uninstall that update and then hide it. And write it down so whenever you install updates in the future you know which one to watch out for.

KB3035583 WILL be found as an available update again next time you search for updates (because MS has intentionally made it come back even though you hid it) but once you have uninstalled it, all you have to do is be careful not to install it again.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. I'd been doing a good job avoiding it and then... I finally caved. ;__;


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Can I?*

dirty old junked PC given to me by employer in underground car park to let me practice with

xp on that one and now installed under VMWare on Mac Pro running Yosemite

never moved on from xp

How many screens in your home? 6
How many cameras? 5

I love my eyes. And my ears for music without vocals - any magic sounds from tweeting birds of each size, ocean waves, wind, sirens, beeps, thunder, sizzles, fire.... people's voices who say the right things... not anyone who says "I can't" / "You can't" have what I want. Those people are designated for my violence. There are hordes of them. I assume everyone I ever meet will be one of that type. t


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

I updated a few days after the release. I had Windows 8, at the time, so it was an easy decision. I do wish that I still had Windows 7 though.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I upgraded and it destroyed my wifi.

For the life of me I couldn't get the wifi to stay on for longer than a couple of minutes, so I went back to 8.1.

I only use my tablet for really basic **** so there's nothing wrong with 8.1.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Brum Hiker said:


> I upgraded and it destroyed my wifi.
> 
> For the life of me I couldn't get the wifi to stay on for longer than a couple of minutes, so I went back to 8.1.
> 
> I only use my tablet for really basic **** so there's nothing wrong with 8.1.


 Is your wifi onboard or is it a card or dongle? It's probably an "outdated" wireless driver that doesn't play nice with Windows 10 but works fine with older versions.

Also, how far are you from your router? I am not really that far from mine but I have this one wireless dongle that used to work great with Windows 7 and now it just won't stay connected. And I have since found that my oldest wifi dongle (which I bought the newer one because the older one started having issues) now works flawlessly with a driver update. For how long remains to be seen, however.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is your wifi onboard or is it a card or dongle? It's probably an "outdated" wireless driver that doesn't play nice with Windows 10 but works fine with older versions.
> 
> Also, how far are you from your router? I am not really that far from mine but I have this one wireless dongle that used to work great with Windows 7 and now it just won't stay connected. And I have since found that my oldest wifi dongle (which I bought the newer one because the older one started having issues) now works flawlessly with a driver update. For how long remains to be seen, however.


It's onboard, with latest drivers, and I'm about 2 metres away.

I've never had issues with Windows and used it since Widnows 98.

Never understood all the complaints until now.

I absolutely could not fix the wifi issues with 10.

Also I didn't like the lack of control over updates.

8.1 is fine for me anyway.

One if the worst things I've ever come across is Intel removing custom resolution features and over scan settings for some of there Intel HD graphics chips, like the one in my tablet.

I and many others absolutely cannot get our GPU's to work correctly on our TV's.

Simply reverting back to older software would solve this, but Intel absolutely refuse to listen to the customers.

It's actually completely and utterly bizarre how Intel broke something that didn't need fixing, and won't just put the features back.

Just makes no sense. lol:wtf


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. I'm still using windows 3.1. I'm thinking of upgrading to Win 95 tho.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

idoughnutknow said:


> Still on Windows ME, it's better than any Windows 10 fancy bs


thats just nuts being on an O/S that is not supported anymore. even more nuts you're using Windows ME


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I tried to twice. Both times the upgrade corrupted. Both times I had to factory reset my computer, and then after the factory reset windows 8 failed to install properly. And I had to fix that by typing in all this bull**** in the command prompt. I like windows 10 so much more than windows 8, but at that point it was no longer worth the effort. I'm currently on windows 8 and not 8.1 because of the factory resets. I'm a bit paranoid to upgrade due to all the terrible luck I've been having. I had to install a third party start menu in order to fill the void. ;-; 

I'm still angry my ****ty laptop was able to install windows 10 no problem.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

fishstew said:


> thats just nuts being on an O/S that is not supported anymore. even more nuts you're using Windows ME


 For all intents and purposes, MS stopped supporting all of the OSes when they chose to force Windows 10 on us. That isn't support. That's domination.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

I guess so even windows 7 is being a real pain to update these days when you do the first round of updates.. even if you have an image and did s sysprep.

that is why at work we starting to put people onto windows 10. if they dont like well TS. live with it or get a mac lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw,still using cuneiform


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Brum Hiker said:


> I've never had issues with Windows and used it since Widnows 98.


 Oh man. W98 came with my first real store bought computer (I had a couple of early computers in the early 90s before the internet was a thing). I had absolutely no idea what I was doing with Windows when I bought that computer. It didn't help that it was a POS HP that had some kind of compatibility issue with (I believe) the card reader it came with. I didn't have a clue what was causing me to have tons of BSOD and spontaneous reboots and there were times I couldn't even keep it running long enough to do a search to try and find someone to explain it to me.

I basically had to learn Windows by the seat of my pants (literally). And it got vastly better when XP came out and every successive version got better as far as my PC not locking up constantly. I was one of (apparently) the few people who liked Vista just fine.

Which is one main reason why it bothers me so much what MS has done with the last 3 releases after Windows 7. It took them so long to really get it right. Then once they finally had a super stable OS that hardly ever had any of those bluescreen problems they started mucking up the interface when W8 came out. Windows 8/8.1 is still plenty stable but it's a PITA to set up and use because you have to use Classic Shell if you don't like the Metro interface. You have to go through and do all sorts of tweaks that you didn't have to do with 7 too.



> One if the worst things I've ever come across is Intel removing custom resolution features and over scan settings for some of there Intel HD graphics chips, like the one in my tablet.
> 
> I and many others absolutely cannot get our GPU's to work correctly on our TV's.


 I'm not sure about that. My desktop has an AMD chip. I have an Intel laptop that I hook up to my mom's TV sometimes. It seems to work fine most of the time but sometimes the picture will just disappear and I have to unplug and reconnect the HDMI cable. But I stopped updating it when I heard about Windows 10 so it's possible there are updates to fix that stuff and I just don't have them.

I've mostly been using AMD APUs since 2011 or so.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> no. I'm still using windows 3.1. I'm thinking of upgrading to Win 95 tho.


I'm still on IBM dos, top it!


----------

